# Delaware Public Range Re-Opening



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Public shooting facility set to reopen - Delaware Gazette (delgazette.com) An annual shooting range permit costs $24 and a daily permit is $5. An annual shooting range permit and hunting license combo is available to Ohio residents for $29.12.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Saw that on the ODNR site earlier. Supposed to be a nice balmy mid 40s day. Maybe I'll find time to run up there. If I can't catch fish, at least I can kill some paper.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

It is about damn time. It has ben closed for 5 or 6 years. The busiest Range in Ohio,


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

Went up to the Delaware shooting range for its opening yesterday Friday December 4th, 2020.

Did some shooting at the shotgun stations and the 100 yard rifle range.



On the rifle range, ODNR supplied wooden target holder frames with cardboard backers. Bring your own paper targets and tape. The range has PVC tubing in the ground, this allows the legs of the target frames to be inserted into them to hold them in place. 36 stations on the 100 yard range, 24 stations on the 50 yard range and 36 stations on the 25 yard range. These are well lit, covered, with screens and Plexiglas between stations.



The shotgun stations have fixed in place, manually operated clay target throwers. These will require two people to use the station, one shooter and one person to operate the thrower. Bring your own clay targets. The spring operated thrower seems to require less force to arm than most I have used in the past. As with all of these mechanical target throwers make sure to keep body parts out of the range of motion of the arm. They will throw one or two targets. There are two levels on the arm to load the targets. The targets should be loaded close to the center of the arm not out towards the end of it. If throwing doubles load one target all the way towards the center and the second target about ½ the diameter of a target away from the center. This will separate the targets in flight, if both are placed at the center they will fly really close together.



You need to purchase the one day, annual or hunting license range combo permit to shoot at the range.

The permits may expire at the end of February and the range may be closed in January and February so check that out before you purchase the annual permit. There was some discussion that the range may be open in January and February but that is currently undecided.

Permits are available online through the ODNR, they do not sell permits on site but Norton Sporting Goods store is located just west of 23 on 229 about 1 mile west of the shooting range.



So glad this shooting range has reopened, it will be a great resource for shooting sports.

For more information See the ODNR Division of Wildlife web page on shooting ranges

Delaware Wildlife Area Shooting Range


----------



## jkep551 (Feb 23, 2014)

A few more images.


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

jkep551, Thanks for the report and pictures.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I went over this morning with my son to check it out. We shot for an hour or so. It’s pretty nice. It was nice to see that Troy is back as the RO.


----------

